# Need help with cam timing on G5 primal



## DeVine Guitars (Aug 12, 2011)

I am trying to get my bow tuned in and having some problems. 
Bow is a 2010 G5 primal 28" at 62#
It was a bare bow, so we added site, G5 rest. Then we did set up and paper tuning. We ended up with the nock point pretty high from the rest, I'd guess almost a 1/2" higher. My groups are a bit inconsistant (probably due to the fact I am new to the sport and don't have great form yet). I noticed this weekend while taking some pictures that the cams seem to be in pretty good alignment ar rest and at full draw, but mid shot, the bottom cam seems to rotate ahead or the top one?
Any ideas?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice setup but it really sounds like you need the assistance of a good shop.....or a knowledgeable friend with a press.

As a first step, they should get your draw length right. It appears to be an inch short to me.


----------



## DeVine Guitars (Aug 12, 2011)

That's the tough part... I live on Maui where there are no shops. Also the top pics are a friend of mine, I'm in the bottom shots. It is defiantly to long for my friend, I should be pretty good at 28"


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Great pics....here you go:
Yes, but you really need to have a draw board to do this correctly, the press is a given. The Metreo string/cable are decent but they do move quite a bit until you reach that 200-300 shot plateau. I've found the bottom cam is "typically" moving out of sync. The factory has set the draw stops so I always make sure they hit dead on at full draw and I double check by looking at those hash marks on the rim of the cam. If they are equal and the stops hit perfect the bow should group very well (given every other set up component is correctly installed). If you want to play around some I have added as many as 3 additional twists to the cables to get some additional rotation which for me also resulted in a few FPS more. I needed a little more than 29" in the DL so I left the string alone but in order to maintain your DL the string may also need a twist or two. Make sure your string stop is secure as well, had mine come lose once but I think G5 has a handle on that. the bow is lights out once you get her perfect....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Once you get the bow straight then work a little on the grip. By forcing your fingers to stay open you will introduce tension at the grip. The bow is a little fussy in terms of grip. Google Larry Wise and he has a video regarding hand position that is stellar...My cousin lives on Oahu. Have at those pigs and Axis deer!


----------



## DeVine Guitars (Aug 12, 2011)

454casull said:


> Great pics....here you go:
> I needed a little more than 29" in the DL so I left the string alone but in order to maintain your DL the string may also need a twist or two.


Thanks for the advice.
Does adding a couple of twists change the draw length?
And, will adding a twist or two advance or slow the bottom cam?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

If I remember Tater's chart it Re...sorry it slows the cam down and gives it more rotation. Just getting the cams sync'd should do nothing to the DL but if you tweek them as I mentioned after then yes. The shorter the cable the longer the DL and vice versa. Shorter string = shorter DL so if you combine the two you will find the sweet spot. It will not change the DL in huge amounts, usually 1/8-1/4" at best. Once more though you need to sync the cams at full draw to account for the differences in limb deflection, you may be able to do it at brace but it is more of a hit and miss proposition. Quest brace and ATA specs are fairly broad so as long as you are within the window you should not have to worry. My brace ended up being a little more than spec but the bow shoots and the speed is more than enough for me.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Great looking instruments by the by. You should build a recurve bow or two as it is apparent you know how to work the wood!


----------



## DeVine Guitars (Aug 12, 2011)

454casull said:


> Great looking instruments by the by. You should build a recurve bow or two as it is apparent you know how to work the wood!


Thanks, but I think I'll stick to what I know best.:wink:


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

That is a binary cam I believe. At the top of the page in this forum is a Sticky Thread on binary cam timing by Dave Nowlan. It's all you need to know about binary cams. The one thing I see that may be a problem is that you have you rest string tied into your down cable. This will cause the cams to be out of sync somewhat at full draw due to the tension. I believe Dave goes into detail about this in his thread. The cams on your G5 are very similar to the Rev cams on the Elite bows so you may get some help on that forum (http://www.elitearchery.com/forums/) if you need it. There are a lot of very helpful people over there who know a lot about these cams. If you don't have a draw board and a press, go to the DIY section where you can get plans to make them. They are a must for these cams. Good luck.


----------

